# Quads?!?!?! 4 gestational sacs??!?!



## nathef82

I found out I was pregnant on March 14th. Hcg levels measured 3-4 weeks which would make me 7.5 weeks today. Went in for my first US today and had 4 seemingly empty gestational sacs and only measuring at 4.3 weeks. Doc said maybe got very early positive preg test bc of multiples causing high hcg levels. I am scared that none will develop. Go back in 2 weeks for another US. Is the empty sac normal? I am freaking out on multiple levels! No pun intended...


----------



## jury3

If you found out on March 14th, you would have been no less than 3 weeks along at the time (1 week since conception, about the earliest you could see a positive test). That would put you at 7 weeks by now. Our first scan was at 7 w 3 d and we could see heartbeats and see the little bean looking babies. 
It does seem like surely you would see something, but I'm not a doctor and not an expert in multiples. I only had 2 in there, not 4. I'm surprised they didn't test your levels again to see if they are increasing. Hopefully the next scan will bring you good news :) Good luck!


----------



## Meezerowner

I had a scan at (what I thought was) 7.5 weeks and it turned out I had twins measuring at 6.5 weeks. At that time they could see two gestational sacs with yolk sacs, but there was no fetal pole or heartbeats yet. They booked me in for a scan the next week and by that time they had grown and had fetal poles and heartbeats.

If your bHCG ramped up really fast because of quads (which is possible) you could have got a really early BFP and so the dates are a tiny bit off. A few days that early can make a big difference to what you can see on a scan. So there is still hope.

Did they measure the gestational sacs at all? 

If your next scan is 2 weeks away that will give things plenty of time to develop. I hope you get some good news then.

Quads or even triplets would be exciting! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## HappiestMom

with my daughter I had early scan around 5 weeks and sac was completely empty...later at 6 something it was a fetal pole and then around end of 7weeks baby with HB...so its totally normal this early on....will be stalking for update..hope everything turns out for the best hun!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## nathef82

Well the doctor called back today to say he would rather see me back in one week so hopefully I will get a little more information! I have 3 kids already (13,9,4) so I am FREAKING OUT!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## nathef82

I had a vaginal US and my dates could be a little off but not that far off. I wasn't TTC so I could've conceived on 2/13 , 3/1, or 3/11. My last period was in February but I don't remember when. If I conceived on 3/11 then that would fit my ultrasound measuring at 4.3 weeks but not with the fact I had a positive pregnancy test on 3/14.


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## Meezerowner

nathef82 said:


> I had a vaginal US and my dates could be a little off but not that far off. I wasn't TTC so I could've conceived on 2/13 , 3/1, or 3/11. My last period was in February but I don't remember when. If I conceived on 3/11 then that would fit my ultrasound measuring at 4.3 weeks but not with the fact I had a positive pregnancy test on 3/14.

Unless you knew when you ovulated it's hard to say when conception really occurs cos sperm can maybe live up to 5 days after the deed.

If you werent TTC and cant remember your LMP date then I think it's likely that your dates are off at least a bit.... and like I said - a couple of days make so much diffference this early on to what you can see on a scan. One day you can see a sac the next day a fetal pole will "appear".

I think it's very sensible they are only gonna wait a week to scan you and less time for you to worry too. I only had to wait a week for my second scan and it made all the difference. 

Try and relax until then and not dwell to much on the possibilities as there are too many outcomes with four sacs in there. Eat well and take care of yourself.


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## skyesmom

i think even if you conceived on 03/11 or a day or two before that, a BFP could have been possible also on 03/14. you have FOUR sacs in there. that is 4x whatever minimum amount of HCG that can be, and that can make a huge difference especially in early days. 

and you say your cycle has been off, you also may have ovulated on different days. i think you're earlier than you thought going by your LMP.
also, seeings a sac at 4 weeks is really really hard, some US won't show a sac at 5-6 weeks too, depending on where and how the sac is placed and so on. and dating by day before 12 weeks is really not an exact science.

hugs & prayers to you and your (4!) little babies!


----------



## PinkPeony

Keep us posted! Spontaneous quads are so rare!


----------



## MommyGrim

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## marymoomin

How exciting!! X


----------



## jury3

Definitely keep us posted, I'm very curious to see how this turns out for you! Whatever happens, I hope it's something you are ok with and happy about :)


----------



## slg76

I had this happen to me (with only one baby :) ) recently. I was very sure of my ovulation date and baby was measuring about 10 days behind. In fact the pregnancy had failed and the baby stopped developing. BUT, it sounds like since your cycles have been off that you could have ovulated at any time and you certainly could be 4.5 weeks. What a nerve wracking week for you!!! Hang in there. Glad you are getting an answer in only one week and not two. Good luck :flower:


----------



## miyavicandy

i really wanna know what happens !!


----------



## wannabemomy37

omg huge congrats!!! that's amazing to have spontaneous quads!!!

keep us updated!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, definitely stalking :) Good luck dear!!


----------



## Tinks86

Wow - how exciting!!


----------

